# The syphotic RP with no meaning and no rules



## manybirds

Hhhhheeeeeeeyyyyyyy! This is an RP where u can be anything (even a Beevcoon or a pegicorn) and do whatever your little heart desires. If u want to travel through space and time using your dragon/mouse cross who is riding a pony go ahead. Just send me your form. There r three places. The Good clan, the Bad clan and the Indifferent clan....... and the Ugly clan. 


FORM (just PM me)

Speciescan be anything)
Gender: (male, female, or nutured  )
Color(s): (if u want pink and purple go ahead)
Personality: (Yes crazy is a personality)
Good or Evil, Ugly, Bad or Indifferent (Indif is when your none of the above): 
Sentence: (Make something I can write on this page)
When and if your animal/creature lost its mind (for instance the march hare)
It's mate/crush: (Who your animal likes/is with or neither. It dosn't have to be the same species)

Rules:
All BYC rules apply
Absolutly NO arguing or fighting o being mean. (your creatures can fight)
No killing other persons charecters without permission from them.
Do what ever u want
Have fun
If u don't like it don't post on it
We like to see pics!!!!!!!



Charecters:

The Indifferent clan:

Leader: GLB (Good looking Buck) he is the all over ruler. He lives in Indifferent clan. Though all the other clans have leaders He is the leader of all leaders. He is HUGE and dare i say handsome? When he is uncomfortable he ripples his chest muscles. He has a 40 point wrack (hahahaha). He is looking for a woman. And no matter how dumb he may come off he is highly inteligent  . (Manybirds)

Members:
None as of yet.



The Good clan:

Leader: Packi, a Throughbred unicorn. sentence in progress(Ducklover2399),

Members:
Sentence:Momo, she Is sweet,cunning,and trustworthy she is a purebred Unicorn.She is white except she has some black splotches and has a black horn.She is looking for another unicorn to be her mate. She is sane(pekinduck<3er)

Sentence: May is a very Cute and petite and very attractive.She is darker that the usual Colors for a Doe.She has long ears but they are very cute on her.She has a beautiful feminine voice and Loves to be around other animals.She's shy but can be very Brave.She is Cunning,Sweet,Loving, and very Calm.But she is Sane and Will not go Insane if her Life depended on it :}  Likes GLB. (pekinduck<3er)

The Bad clan:

Leader: None yet

members:
none as of yet



The Ugly clan:
for some reason no one wants to join this clan???? 




Have fun!!! I'll post pics as they come!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

I'm a good person leader!


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> I'm a good person leader!


Oooookkkkkkk! send your sentence and what clan and if your a leader or not!!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Packi: is a tb uni. Leader of the good clan. (I'll write more later im brain dead!


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Packi: is a tb uni. Leader of the good clan. (I'll write more later im brain dead!


May i ask what a tb is?


----------



## the fisherman

(A beevcoon???)


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> (A beevcoon???)


it's a beever crossed with a racoon. There r posts on the wolf RP (on byc) that tell the story of Bob the beevcoon and GLB


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packi: is a tb uni. Leader of the good clan. (I'll write more later im brain dead!
> 
> 
> 
> May i ask what a tb is?
Click to expand...

Thoroughbred I might change it


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packi: is a tb uni. Leader of the good clan. (I'll write more later im brain dead!
> 
> 
> 
> May i ask what a tb is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thoroughbred I might change it
Click to expand...

....A thoroughbred Uni.....well i suppose i said u could be anything......


----------



## manybirds

Where is horsie?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GLB misses Bob


----------



## DuckLover2399

Pocki flew overhead. A crisp white figure


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Pocki flew overhead. A crisp white figure


GLB let out a booming below tossing his (hot) horned head. he struted


----------



## LexiLou

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocki flew overhead. A crisp white figure
> 
> 
> 
> GLB let out a booming below tossing his (hot) horned head. he struted
Click to expand...

She whinnied


----------



## manybirds

LexiLou said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocki flew overhead. A crisp white figure
> 
> 
> 
> GLB let out a booming below tossing his (hot) horned head. he struted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied
Click to expand...

he gave her the 'hey there' eye


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> LexiLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB let out a booming below tossing his (hot) horned head. he struted
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he gave her the 'hey there' eye
Click to expand...

Ok I'm back on my account my sister is gonna be mad! 

She trotted around him overhead


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

hmmm, so I could become the bad leader and destroy all good?


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> hmmm, so I could become the bad leader and destroy all good?


*glares* no  lol.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, so I could become the bad leader and destroy all good?
> 
> 
> 
> *glares* no  lol.
Click to expand...

You know evil would win


----------



## DuckLover2399

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, so I could become the bad leader and destroy all good?
> 
> 
> 
> *glares* no  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know evil would win
Click to expand...

Not by a long shot. 


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *glares* no  lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You know evil would win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not by a long shot. 
Click to expand...

Suuuure


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> hmmm, so I could become the bad leader and destroy all good?


.........Only if u have the goods permission


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LexiLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied
> 
> 
> 
> he gave her the 'hey there' eye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'm back on my account my sister is gonna be mad!
> 
> She trotted around him overhead
Click to expand...

hey glided up to her 'hey there' he said smoothly cocking an eyebrow. he rippled his chest muscles


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he gave her the 'hey there' eye
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm back on my account my sister is gonna be mad!
> 
> She trotted around him overhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey glided up to her 'hey there' he said smoothly cocking an eyebrow. he rippled his chest muscles
Click to expand...

(0.o) 

"hello?" she replied


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm back on my account my sister is gonna be mad!
> 
> She trotted around him overhead
> 
> 
> 
> hey glided up to her 'hey there' he said smoothly cocking an eyebrow. he rippled his chest muscles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (0.o)
> 
> "hello?" she replied
Click to expand...

'was that a question or a respons' he asked jiggling his butt. LOL gee i wonder why he dosn't have a GF yet


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey glided up to her 'hey there' he said smoothly cocking an eyebrow. he rippled his chest muscles
> 
> 
> 
> (0.o)
> 
> "hello?" she replied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'was that a question or a respons' he asked jiggling his butt. LOL gee i wonder why he dosn't have a GF yet
Click to expand...

She grimiced "response"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (0.o)
> 
> "hello?" she replied
> 
> 
> 
> 'was that a question or a respons' he asked jiggling his butt. LOL gee i wonder why he dosn't have a GF yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She grimiced "response"
Click to expand...

hahahaha u r'nt creeped out by chance? 'hhhhmmmm well what is your name' (come on u know the jiggling o the butt really made her like him  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'was that a question or a respons' he asked jiggling his butt. LOL gee i wonder why he dosn't have a GF yet
> 
> 
> 
> She grimiced "response"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha u r'nt creeped out by chance? 'hhhhmmmm well what is your name' (come on u know the jiggling o the butt really made her like him  )
Click to expand...

() 
"pocki" she replied


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She grimiced "response"
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha u r'nt creeped out by chance? 'hhhhmmmm well what is your name' (come on u know the jiggling o the butt really made her like him  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ()
> "pocki" she replied
Click to expand...

My name is...' he cleared his throat for dramatic effect 'GLB' he said it slowly. 'otherwise known as THE good looking buck.'


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha u r'nt creeped out by chance? 'hhhhmmmm well what is your name' (come on u know the jiggling o the butt really made her like him  )
> 
> 
> 
> ()
> "pocki" she replied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My name is...' he cleared his throat for dramatic effect 'GLB' he said it slowly. 'otherwise known as THE good looking buck.'
Click to expand...

"creep" she said galloping into the clouds.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ()
> "pocki" she replied
> 
> 
> 
> My name is...' he cleared his throat for dramatic effect 'GLB' he said it slowly. 'otherwise known as THE good looking buck.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "creep" she said galloping into the clouds.
Click to expand...

hahahahahahaha i jst about busted a gut. he struted after her 'baby come back, u can blame it all on me. i was wrong and i jst cant get along without u.' he sang after her


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is...' he cleared his throat for dramatic effect 'GLB' he said it slowly. 'otherwise known as THE good looking buck.'
> 
> 
> 
> "creep" she said galloping into the clouds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahaha i jst about busted a gut. he struted after her 'baby come back, u can blame it all on me. i was wrong and i jst cant get along without u.' he sang after her
Click to expand...

She looked over her shoulder and flicked her tail at him. She ran faster.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "creep" she said galloping into the clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha i jst about busted a gut. he struted after her 'baby come back, u can blame it all on me. i was wrong and i jst cant get along without u.' he sang after her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked over her shoulder and flicked her tail at him. She ran faster.
Click to expand...

'why would u build me up (build me up) buttercup, just to let me down' he sang (lol look up build me up butter cup lyrics on utube)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha i jst about busted a gut. he struted after her 'baby come back, u can blame it all on me. i was wrong and i jst cant get along without u.' he sang after her
> 
> 
> 
> She looked over her shoulder and flicked her tail at him. She ran faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'why would u build me up (build me up) buttercup, just to let me down' he sang (lol look up build me up butter cup lyrics on utube)
Click to expand...

She tucked her sleek white wings in and dive bombed the ground


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked over her shoulder and flicked her tail at him. She ran faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 'why would u build me up (build me up) buttercup, just to let me down' he sang (lol look up build me up butter cup lyrics on utube)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She tucked her sleek white wings in and dive bombed the ground
Click to expand...

he cought her 'now now now sweety lets not comit suicide' he chided gently


----------



## manybirds

gotta go milk


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'why would u build me up (build me up) buttercup, just to let me down' he sang (lol look up build me up butter cup lyrics on utube)
> 
> 
> 
> She tucked her sleek white wings in and dive bombed the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he cought her 'now now now sweety lets not comit suicide' he chided gently
Click to expand...

She opened her wings before she hit the ground. She galloped onto the ground.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tucked her sleek white wings in and dive bombed the ground
> 
> 
> 
> he cought her 'now now now sweety lets not comit suicide' he chided gently
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She opened her wings before she hit the ground. She galloped onto the ground.
Click to expand...

he sighed and put his hooves on his hips 'na girlfriend wat is ur issue?' he stuck his tail in the air


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he cought her 'now now now sweety lets not comit suicide' he chided gently
> 
> 
> 
> She opened her wings before she hit the ground. She galloped onto the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he sighed and put his hooves on his hips 'na girlfriend wat is ur issue?' he stuck his tail in the air
Click to expand...

This is wierd. Is it really a rp?s


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened her wings before she hit the ground. She galloped onto the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> he sighed and put his hooves on his hips 'na girlfriend wat is ur issue?' he stuck his tail in the air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is wierd. Is it really a rp?s
Click to expand...

 i'm so-hahahahaha- sorry. i jst couldn't help myself. the oppertunity was jst begging to be picked up. hehehehehehehehehe now we can be serious...ish


----------



## manybirds

Pekinduck just joined! her forms on the first page!


----------



## manybirds

GLB looked at the new unicorn mare. he dropped the old one. he strutted over. 'heh' he said flashing her a smile


----------



## DuckLover2399

Pockio trotted past the new mare. Her wings spread


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Pockio trotted past the new mare. Her wings spread


GLB sighed and walked off with his (maginficent) head down. 'i am so lonely. i have nobody for my ow owwwwwwnnnn.' he sang


----------



## manybirds

we nead more players


----------



## manybirds

hhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm hhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm hhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm


----------



## RoseFell Farms

O-o
You people are crazy....


----------



## DuckLover2399

Gerbil said:
			
		

> O-o
> You people are crazy....


We are you got a problem with it?  my king of course


----------



## RoseFell Farms

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O-o
> You people are crazy....
> 
> 
> 
> We are you got a problem with it?  my king of course
Click to expand...

Nope, crazy is cool with me. 

Good, good! Finally, the respect I deserve...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Gerbil said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O-o
> You people are crazy....
> 
> 
> 
> We are you got a problem with it?  my king of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, crazy is cool with me.
> 
> Good, good! Finally, the respect I deserve...
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

r u bowing to some one other than GLB?





			
				DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O-o
> You people are crazy....
> 
> 
> 
> We are you got a problem with it?  my king of course
Click to expand...


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> r u bowing to some one other than GLB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O-o
> You people are crazy....
> 
> 
> 
> We are you got a problem with it?  my king of course
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Meet TEBLBWIAADWEA!!! (The even better looking buck who is actually a doe with epic antlers)


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r u bowing to some one other than GLB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are you got a problem with it?  my king of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet TEBLBWIAADWEA!!! (The even better looking buck who is actually a doe with epic antlers)
Click to expand...

 hahaha i would argue but am to busy laughing at the thougt of a good looking buck doe


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r u bowing to some one other than GLB?
> 
> 
> 
> Meet TEBLBWIAADWEA!!! (The even better looking buck who is actually a doe with epic antlers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i would argue but am to busy laughing at the thougt of a good looking buck doe
Click to expand...

Mwa ha!

Teblbwiaadwea strutted into view, looking even better than usual which was still beyond better then anyone looked....


----------



## DuckyGurl

I'm with Gerb. Craaaaazzzzyyyy thread.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet TEBLBWIAADWEA!!! (The even better looking buck who is actually a doe with epic antlers)
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha i would argue but am to busy laughing at the thougt of a good looking buck doe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mwa ha!
> 
> Teblbwiaadwea strutted into view, looking even better than usual which was still beyond better then anyone looked....
Click to expand...

 GLB came into view tossing his.... HOT LARGLEY ANTLERED HEAD.........he snorted and rippled his chest muscles his tight little butt cheeks tightening as he stuck a pose


----------



## manybirds

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> I'm with Gerb. Craaaaazzzzyyyy thread.


Hahaha. crazy or fun and entertaining? (i'm kind of thinking crazy but i'm hoping someone will contradict me)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha i would argue but am to busy laughing at the thougt of a good looking buck doe
> 
> 
> 
> Mwa ha!
> 
> Teblbwiaadwea strutted into view, looking even better than usual which was still beyond better then anyone looked....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB came into view tossing his.... HOT LARGLEY ANTLERED HEAD.........he snorted and rippled his chest muscles his tight little butt cheeks tightening as he stuck a pose
Click to expand...

"dork" my pegicorn taunted (I frogot her name )


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwa ha!
> 
> Teblbwiaadwea strutted into view, looking even better than usual which was still beyond better then anyone looked....
> 
> 
> 
> GLB came into view tossing his.... HOT LARGLEY ANTLERED HEAD.........he snorted and rippled his chest muscles his tight little butt cheeks tightening as he stuck a pose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "dork" my pegicorn taunted (I frogot her name )
Click to expand...

(momo) 'you know you rrrrr hhhhmmmmmm how shal i say' clear throat and wagles eyebrows 'turned on'


----------



## manybirds

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> I'm with Gerb. Craaaaazzzzyyyy thread.


you where laughing you butt off when you read it though wern't you?


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB came into view tossing his.... HOT LARGLEY ANTLERED HEAD.........he snorted and rippled his chest muscles his tight little butt cheeks tightening as he stuck a pose
> 
> 
> 
> "dork" my pegicorn taunted (I frogot her name )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (momo) 'you know you rrrrr hhhhmmmmmm how shal i say' clear throat and wagles eyebrows 'turned on'
Click to expand...

(wait I remember now POCKI!) 

She curled her lip. "with you no"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "dork" my pegicorn taunted (I frogot her name )
> 
> 
> 
> (momo) 'you know you rrrrr hhhhmmmmmm how shal i say' clear throat and wagles eyebrows 'turned on'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (wait I remember now POCKI!)
> 
> She curled her lip. "with you no"
Click to expand...

He slowly lifts his tail. He scampers daintil around (POCKI). 'just look at my MAGnificent wrack. go on look.'


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (momo) 'you know you rrrrr hhhhmmmmmm how shal i say' clear throat and wagles eyebrows 'turned on'
> 
> 
> 
> (wait I remember now POCKI!)
> 
> She curled her lip. "with you no"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He slowly lifts his tail. He scampers daintil around (POCKI). 'just look at my MAGnificent wrack. go on look.'
Click to expand...

POCKI! Rolled her eyes "show off". She slapped him with her wing (what would a deer and pegicorn look like mixed? 0.o)


----------



## manybirds

"I ave no nead to show off. You can see my magnificance without me trying' (hhhhhhhmmmmmmm so picture a pony with a giant wrack and a horn in between the two antlers and wings. It would also have a deer tail and cloven hooves)


----------



## manybirds

Will someone please tell me one more time how to put pics on (i found your pegicorn and want to post it)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> Will someone please tell me one more time how to put pics on (i found your pegicorn and want to post it)


You save the pic under something u can remember then you go to uploads


----------



## RoseFell Farms

"Your rack? I though you mighta had some left ovah lunch on your head." Teblbwiaadwea said, skipping over and laughing snootily.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> "Your rack? I though you mighta had some left ovah lunch on your head." Teblbwiaadwea said, skipping over and laughing snootily.


GLB put his hoof over his mouth in horor. "OOOOOOOOOO because that pile on your head could even be considered a wrack'
GLB put his nose in the air


----------



## RoseFell Farms

"Ah! Ah!! Ah ohh! Ah!!" She stuttered aghast before sticking her own nose in the air and replying snootily, "How dare you! You! You big, ugly meanie!!"


----------



## DuckyGurl

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Gerb. Craaaaazzzzyyyy thread.
> 
> 
> 
> you where laughing you butt off when you read it though wern't you?
Click to expand...

No, more like plain insanity at its worst...or best.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> "Ah! Ah!! Ah ohh! Ah!!" She stuttered aghast before sticking her own nose in the air and replying snootily, "How dare you! You! You big, ugly meanie!!"


GLB GASPED 'how dare you call me ugly you youyouyou.......FAWN'


----------



## manybirds

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Gerb. Craaaaazzzzyyyy thread.
> 
> 
> 
> you where laughing you butt off when you read it though wern't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, more like plain insanity at its worst...or best.
Click to expand...

We're amazing and you know it


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah! Ah!! Ah ohh! Ah!!" She stuttered aghast before sticking her own nose in the air and replying snootily, "How dare you! You! You big, ugly meanie!!"
> 
> 
> 
> GLB GASPED 'how dare you call me ugly you youyouyou.......FAWN'
Click to expand...

She put a gorgeous hoof to her dainty, beautiful head and swooned a bit, "Ah! Well you're nothing but a-a-a, um... But a cow with little feet!!"


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah! Ah!! Ah ohh! Ah!!" She stuttered aghast before sticking her own nose in the air and replying snootily, "How dare you! You! You big, ugly meanie!!"
> 
> 
> 
> GLB GASPED 'how dare you call me ugly you youyouyou.......FAWN'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She put a gorgeous hoof to her dainty, beautiful head and swooned a bit, "Ah! Well you're nothing but a-a-a, um... But a cow with little feet!!"
Click to expand...

GLB burried his feat in the ground hiding them. 'small hooves!!! small hooves!????! Well at least i look like a buck with a wrack you masculine horned doe. I bet no buck would take you!' he smiled smuggly


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB GASPED 'how dare you call me ugly you youyouyou.......FAWN'
> 
> 
> 
> She put a gorgeous hoof to her dainty, beautiful head and swooned a bit, "Ah! Well you're nothing but a-a-a, um... But a cow with little feet!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB burried his feat in the ground hiding them. 'small hooves!!! small hooves!????! Well at least i look like a buck with a wrack you masculine horned doe. I bet no buck would take you!' he smiled smuggly
Click to expand...

"Ah! I am a reindeer!!! And my rack is feminine and gorgeous! Yours is too! Ha!! Girly antlered buck lady!!" She smiled in triumph, pointy a hoof at him.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She put a gorgeous hoof to her dainty, beautiful head and swooned a bit, "Ah! Well you're nothing but a-a-a, um... But a cow with little feet!!"
> 
> 
> 
> GLB burried his feat in the ground hiding them. 'small hooves!!! small hooves!????! Well at least i look like a buck with a wrack you masculine horned doe. I bet no buck would take you!' he smiled smuggly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ah! I am a reindeer!!! And my rack is feminine and gorgeous! Yours is too! Ha!! Girly antlered buck lady!!" She smiled in triumph, pointy a hoof at him.
Click to expand...

'GIRLY? GIRLY? i do not think so little miss! doe's in my NORMAL breed of deer don't look like men unlike in some *cough reindeer cough* species


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB burried his feat in the ground hiding them. 'small hooves!!! small hooves!????! Well at least i look like a buck with a wrack you masculine horned doe. I bet no buck would take you!' he smiled smuggly
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah! I am a reindeer!!! And my rack is feminine and gorgeous! Yours is too! Ha!! Girly antlered buck lady!!" She smiled in triumph, pointy a hoof at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'GIRLY? GIRLY? i do not think so little miss! doe's in my NORMAL breed of deer don't look like men unlike in some *cough reindeer cough* species
Click to expand...

"Normal *Cough* Sad looking *Cough* does, I guess." she retorted, nose high in the air.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah! I am a reindeer!!! And my rack is feminine and gorgeous! Yours is too! Ha!! Girly antlered buck lady!!" She smiled in triumph, pointy a hoof at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 'GIRLY? GIRLY? i do not think so little miss! doe's in my NORMAL breed of deer don't look like men unlike in some *cough reindeer cough* species
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Normal *Cough* Sad looking *Cough* does, I guess." she retorted, nose high in the air.
Click to expand...

GLB turned head high butt cheeks taught eyes closed tail high he swished her in the face with his tail and walked high and proud 'i'm going to go find a NORMAL doe who acctually looks like a doe' he continued walking not lowering his head


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'GIRLY? GIRLY? i do not think so little miss! doe's in my NORMAL breed of deer don't look like men unlike in some *cough reindeer cough* species
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal *Cough* Sad looking *Cough* does, I guess." she retorted, nose high in the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB turned head high butt cheeks taught eyes closed tail high he swished her in the face with his tail and walked high and proud 'i'm going to go find a NORMAL doe who acctually looks like a doe' he continued walking not lowering his head
Click to expand...

She *AH!*'d in shock several times before biting his rump and prancing off her head high as well, "I am off to find a more masculine buck! Wish you you luck on your adventures feminine buck lady!!"


----------



## DuckyGurl

This thread never ceases to amaze me....


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal *Cough* Sad looking *Cough* does, I guess." she retorted, nose high in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> GLB turned head high butt cheeks taught eyes closed tail high he swished her in the face with his tail and walked high and proud 'i'm going to go find a NORMAL doe who acctually looks like a doe' he continued walking not lowering his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She *AH!*'d in shock several times before biting his rump and prancing off her head high as well, "I am off to find a more masculine buck! Wish you you luck on your adventures feminine buck lady!!"
Click to expand...

He froze his nose twitching. 'did' he paused 'u' he breathed in deeply 'just say' his eye twitched 'a MORE masculine buck. I am the most masculine.'


----------



## manybirds

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> This thread never ceases to amaze me....


LOL r u stalking us?


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB turned head high butt cheeks taught eyes closed tail high he swished her in the face with his tail and walked high and proud 'i'm going to go find a NORMAL doe who acctually looks like a doe' he continued walking not lowering his head
> 
> 
> 
> She *AH!*'d in shock several times before biting his rump and prancing off her head high as well, "I am off to find a more masculine buck! Wish you you luck on your adventures feminine buck lady!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He froze his nose twitching. 'did' he paused 'u' he breathed in deeply 'just say' his eye twitched 'a MORE masculine buck. I am the most masculine.'
Click to expand...

"Why yes, I did." She replied, flicking her dainty tail.


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread never ceases to amaze me....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL r u stalking us?
Click to expand...

O_O
Oh me gosh...


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She *AH!*'d in shock several times before biting his rump and prancing off her head high as well, "I am off to find a more masculine buck! Wish you you luck on your adventures feminine buck lady!!"
> 
> 
> 
> He froze his nose twitching. 'did' he paused 'u' he breathed in deeply 'just say' his eye twitched 'a MORE masculine buck. I am the most masculine.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why yes, I did." She replied, flicking her dainty tail.
Click to expand...

GLB pranced slowly back around his eyes bugging. He jumped forward and grabbed her in a unbreakable choke hold 'take it back' he screamed


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread never ceases to amaze me....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL r u stalking us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> Oh me gosh...
Click to expand...

They're watching us Gerbil' MB says


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL r u stalking us?
> 
> 
> 
> O_O
> Oh me gosh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're watching us Gerbil' MB says
Click to expand...

Yes yes they are


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O_O
> Oh me gosh...
> 
> 
> 
> They're watching us Gerbil' MB says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes yes they are
Click to expand...

(wow that is creepy) MB shivered. 'who are u' she calls into the night


----------



## DuckyGurl

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're watching us Gerbil' MB says
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (wow that is creepy) MB shivered. 'who are u' she calls into the night
Click to expand...

I am the great Ducky! Muahahaha! Cower in fear and stop the madness!


----------



## manybirds

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes they are
> 
> 
> 
> (wow that is creepy) MB shivered. 'who are u' she calls into the night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the great Ducky! Muahahaha! Cower in fear and stop the madness!
Click to expand...

NEVER' MB screems back shaking her head.


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He froze his nose twitching. 'did' he paused 'u' he breathed in deeply 'just say' his eye twitched 'a MORE masculine buck. I am the most masculine.'
> 
> 
> 
> "Why yes, I did." She replied, flicking her dainty tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB pranced slowly back around his eyes bugging. He jumped forward and grabbed her in a unbreakable choke hold 'take it back' he screamed
Click to expand...

"Nevah!" she squealed, poking his eyes with her fashionably long eyelashes.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why yes, I did." She replied, flicking her dainty tail.
> 
> 
> 
> GLB pranced slowly back around his eyes bugging. He jumped forward and grabbed her in a unbreakable choke hold 'take it back' he screamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nevah!" she squealed, poking his eyes with her fashionably long eyelashes.
Click to expand...

'AAAAAAAAAAAAA' GLB screemed but not letting go 'get it out! get it out! IT BURNS" (eyelashes really?  )


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB pranced slowly back around his eyes bugging. He jumped forward and grabbed her in a unbreakable choke hold 'take it back' he screamed
> 
> 
> 
> "Nevah!" she squealed, poking his eyes with her fashionably long eyelashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'AAAAAAAAAAAAA' GLB screemed but not letting go 'get it out! get it out! IT BURNS" (eyelashes really?  )
Click to expand...

"Not until you get your dirty little feet off my throat!!!" she wheezed, flapping them furiously. (Yep  Sorry I poofed for so long, I have been running ragged with work and have only had short periods of time to computer-ize...  )


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nevah!" she squealed, poking his eyes with her fashionably long eyelashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 'AAAAAAAAAAAAA' GLB screemed but not letting go 'get it out! get it out! IT BURNS" (eyelashes really?  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Not until you get your dirty little feet off my throat!!!" she wheezed, flapping them furiously. (Yep  Sorry I poofed for so long, I have been running ragged with work and have only had short periods of time to computer-ize...  )
Click to expand...

not until you remove your lashes and my feat are NOT little' he used his back feat to start throwing a kicking tantrum on her back


----------



## RoseFell Farms

She poked him in the stomach with her hoof and pushed free, "You do have lil feeties!!!"


----------



## the fisherman




----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> She poked him in the stomach with her hoof and pushed free, "You do have lil feeties!!!"


'are NOT. they are normal sized and masculine. see the little muscles on the side?' he flexed his hoof


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

>


'whats r u laughing at' MB said dangerously


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'whats r u laughing at' MB said dangerously
Click to expand...

"GLB" Doorman said


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She poked him in the stomach with her hoof and pushed free, "You do have lil feeties!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 'are NOT. they are normal sized and masculine. see the little muscles on the side?' he flexed his hoof
Click to expand...

"You call those muscles! I thought you taped chipmunks to your ankles! Ha!" she said loudly, pointing.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She poked him in the stomach with her hoof and pushed free, "You do have lil feeties!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 'are NOT. they are normal sized and masculine. see the little muscles on the side?' he flexed his hoof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You call those muscles! I thought you taped chipmunks to your ankles! Ha!" she said loudly, pointing.
Click to expand...

'I demand to be treated with respect' GLB screamed his chest muscles rippling.


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'whats r u laughing at' MB said dangerously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "GLB" Doorman said
Click to expand...

MB narrowed her eyes 'are you calling GLB a joke' she asked tightly


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'whats r u laughing at' MB said dangerously
> 
> 
> 
> "GLB" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB narrowed her eyes 'are you calling GLB a joke' she asked tightly
Click to expand...

"Yeah" Doorman said


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "GLB" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> MB narrowed her eyes 'are you calling GLB a joke' she asked tightly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah" Doorman said
Click to expand...

MB tapped the toe of her boot 'i though me and horse got rid of you on the other thread' she said glowering.


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB narrowed her eyes 'are you calling GLB a joke' she asked tightly
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB tapped the toe of her boot 'i though me and horse got rid of you on the other thread' she said glowering.
Click to expand...

"You cant get rid of me" Doorman said


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> MB tapped the toe of her boot 'i though me and horse got rid of you on the other thread' she said glowering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You cant get rid of me" Doorman said
Click to expand...

she eyed him 'take back what you said about GLB and i'll tell horse not to kill you' she said


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB tapped the toe of her boot 'i though me and horse got rid of you on the other thread' she said glowering.
> 
> 
> 
> "You cant get rid of me" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she eyed him 'take back what you said about GLB and i'll tell horse not to kill you' she said
Click to expand...

"Fine I take it back" Doorman said


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You cant get rid of me" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> she eyed him 'take back what you said about GLB and i'll tell horse not to kill you' she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Fine I take it back" Doorman said
Click to expand...

k thanks' she said her mood swinging abruptly


----------



## pekinduck<3er

Momo kept running.They were right behind her.Closing in.She huffed and tried to Gallop faster.They were closing in on her.She whinnied for help as her Shining Black Honr shined in the sun coming through the Forest.The stallions were right behind her.She huffed and ran faster.She tripped and fell,they cuaght up to her and surrounded her.She looked for the nearest exit.but their was none.She cried out and one of them bit her and held her down.......She whinnied loudly for help..........Help..........She thought....


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> Momo kept running.They were right behind her.Closing in.She huffed and tried to Gallop faster.They were closing in on her.She whinnied for help as her Shining Black Honr shined in the sun coming through the Forest.The stallions were right behind her.She huffed and ran faster.She tripped and fell,they cuaght up to her and surrounded her.She looked for the nearest exit.but their was none.She cried out and one of them bit her and held her down.......She whinnied loudly for help..........Help..........She thought....


GLB ran forward head high chest muscles rippling horns glittering


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momo kept running.They were right behind her.Closing in.She huffed and tried to Gallop faster.They were closing in on her.She whinnied for help as her Shining Black Honr shined in the sun coming through the Forest.The stallions were right behind her.She huffed and ran faster.She tripped and fell,they cuaght up to her and surrounded her.She looked for the nearest exit.but their was none.She cried out and one of them bit her and held her down.......She whinnied loudly for help..........Help..........She thought....
> 
> 
> 
> GLB ran forward head high chest muscles rippling horns glittering
Click to expand...

GLB ran forward (leg muscles rippling) he threw the creatures in the air with his horns snorting.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momo kept running.They were right behind her.Closing in.She huffed and tried to Gallop faster.They were closing in on her.She whinnied for help as her Shining Black Honr shined in the sun coming through the Forest.The stallions were right behind her.She huffed and ran faster.She tripped and fell,they cuaght up to her and surrounded her.She looked for the nearest exit.but their was none.She cried out and one of them bit her and held her down.......She whinnied loudly for help..........Help..........She thought....
> 
> 
> 
> GLB ran forward head high chest muscles rippling horns glittering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB ran forward (leg muscles rippling) he threw the creatures in the air with his horns snorting.
Click to expand...

Momo the unicorn just flinched and cowered at his strength "Don't Hurt me!!" she yelled and hid behind a large boulder.


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB ran forward head high chest muscles rippling horns glittering
> 
> 
> 
> GLB ran forward (leg muscles rippling) he threw the creatures in the air with his horns snorting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Momo the unicorn just flinched and cowered at his strength "Don't Hurt me!!" she yelled and hid behind a large boulder.
Click to expand...

"honey don't be afraid of noodles over there" she said flicking her long pearly white tail toward glb. She balanced atop the rock her wings helping her balance


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB ran forward (leg muscles rippling) he threw the creatures in the air with his horns snorting.
> 
> 
> 
> Momo the unicorn just flinched and cowered at his strength "Don't Hurt me!!" she yelled and hid behind a large boulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "honey don't be afraid of noodles over there" she said flicking her long pearly white tail toward glb. She balanced atop the rock her wings helping her balance
Click to expand...

She lightened up a bit but didnt put her guard down.She just watched carefully.A beautiful Doe Deer Hopped out of some bushes "Momo!Are you Alright!" she said concerned.


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momo the unicorn just flinched and cowered at his strength "Don't Hurt me!!" she yelled and hid behind a large boulder.
> 
> 
> 
> "honey don't be afraid of noodles over there" she said flicking her long pearly white tail toward glb. She balanced atop the rock her wings helping her balance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She lightened up a bit but didnt put her guard down.She just watched carefully.A beautiful Doe Deer Hopped out of some bushes "Momo!Are you Alright!" she said concerned.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4704_doe.jpg
Click to expand...

GLB pushed her off the boulder looking at the cowering lady. he smiled stunningly flicking his tail in unicorn the boulder steelers face.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "honey don't be afraid of noodles over there" she said flicking her long pearly white tail toward glb. She balanced atop the rock her wings helping her balance
> 
> 
> 
> She lightened up a bit but didnt put her guard down.She just watched carefully.A beautiful Doe Deer Hopped out of some bushes "Momo!Are you Alright!" she said concerned.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4704_doe.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB pushed her off the boulder looking at the cowering lady. he smiled stunningly flicking his tail in unicorn the boulder steelers face.
Click to expand...

She flapped sending gushes of air toward him. One so strong it knocked him over. Breaking off his rack.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lightened up a bit but didnt put her guard down.She just watched carefully.A beautiful Doe Deer Hopped out of some bushes "Momo!Are you Alright!" she said concerned.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4704_doe.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> GLB pushed her off the boulder looking at the cowering lady. he smiled stunningly flicking his tail in unicorn the boulder steelers face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She flapped sending gushes of air toward him. One so strong it knocked him over. Breaking off his rack.
Click to expand...

His wrack magicly reatached 'why u little!!' he dive bombed her smushing her and popping her eyeball out. he snickered


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB pushed her off the boulder looking at the cowering lady. he smiled stunningly flicking his tail in unicorn the boulder steelers face.
> 
> 
> 
> She flapped sending gushes of air toward him. One so strong it knocked him over. Breaking off his rack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His wrack magicly reatached 'why u little!!' he dive bombed her smushing her and popping her eyeball out. he snickered
Click to expand...

She was magically beautified again. Even prettier then she had been"


----------



## pekinduck<3er

May a cute petite doe thought GLB was cute  She smiled at him and winked


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> May a cute petite doe thought GLB was cute  She smiled at him and winked


he gave her the 'whats up beautiful' look before telling wrack wrecker how ugly she was.


----------



## DuckyGurl

*thud* 0_0


----------



## manybirds

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> *thud* 0_0


come on you know you want to RP


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May a cute petite doe thought GLB was cute  She smiled at him and winked
> 
> 
> 
> he gave her the 'whats up beautiful' look before telling wrack wrecker how ugly she was.
Click to expand...

She smiled and walked slowly over to them "So.What's your name?" she said and smiled


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thud* 0_0
> 
> 
> 
> come on you know you want to RP
Click to expand...

I know I do cuase I'm super bored


----------



## DuckyGurl

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thud* 0_0
> 
> 
> 
> come on you know you want to RP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I do cuase I'm super bored
Click to expand...

mb, don't tempt me. Not that I would be.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on you know you want to RP
> 
> 
> 
> I know I do cuase I'm super bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mb, don't tempt me. Not that I would be.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May a cute petite doe thought GLB was cute  She smiled at him and winked
> 
> 
> 
> he gave her the 'whats up beautiful' look before telling wrack wrecker how ugly she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled and walked slowly over to them "So.What's your name?" she said and smiled
Click to expand...

His chest muscles rippled 'they call me' he tossed his head in the air as lightning struck in the back ground illuminating his head and wrack and wind blew his hair around. 'GLB' he finished dramaticly


----------



## manybirds

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on you know you want to RP
> 
> 
> 
> I know I do cuase I'm super bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mb, don't tempt me. Not that I would be.
Click to expand...

Ok........ u have a crush on GLB don't you?


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he gave her the 'whats up beautiful' look before telling wrack wrecker how ugly she was.
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and walked slowly over to them "So.What's your name?" she said and smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His chest muscles rippled 'they call me' he tossed his head in the air as lightning struck in the back ground illuminating his head and wrack and wind blew his hair around. 'GLB' he finished dramaticly
Click to expand...

"Cute name" she said smiling


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I do cuase I'm super bored
> 
> 
> 
> mb, don't tempt me. Not that I would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok........ u have a crush on GLB don't you?
Click to expand...

Who


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and walked slowly over to them "So.What's your name?" she said and smiled
> 
> 
> 
> His chest muscles rippled 'they call me' he tossed his head in the air as lightning struck in the back ground illuminating his head and wrack and wind blew his hair around. 'GLB' he finished dramaticly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Cute name" she said smiling
Click to expand...

'yey i get that a lot' he said polishing his hoof on his chest


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mb, don't tempt me. Not that I would be.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok........ u have a crush on GLB don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who
Click to expand...

ducklover. she's been stalking the thread for a while.... the creepy stalker


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His chest muscles rippled 'they call me' he tossed his head in the air as lightning struck in the back ground illuminating his head and wrack and wind blew his hair around. 'GLB' he finished dramaticly
> 
> 
> 
> "Cute name" she said smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'yey i get that a lot' he said polishing his hoof on his chest
Click to expand...


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok........ u have a crush on GLB don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Who
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ducklover. she's been stalking the thread for a while.... the creepy stalker
Click to expand...

Rofl


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cute name" she said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> 'yey i get that a lot' he said polishing his hoof on his chest
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

(Hey could She join his herd?)
She smiled "Well you got a herd?" she asked eating some berries


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'yey i get that a lot' he said polishing his hoof on his chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Hey could She join his herd?)
> She smiled "Well you got a herd?" she asked eating some berries
Click to expand...

Yey i guess u coud say that' he said importantly


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey could She join his herd?)
> She smiled "Well you got a herd?" she asked eating some berries
> 
> 
> 
> Yey i guess u coud say that' he said importantly
Click to expand...

She nodded and looked down and whispered "Um....I know I'm ugly..But could you let a Doe like me join your herd?" she asked and looked up with those sparkling blue eyes shining brightly


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey could She join his herd?)
> She smiled "Well you got a herd?" she asked eating some berries
> 
> 
> 
> Yey i guess u coud say that' he said importantly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nodded and looked down and whispered "Um....I know I'm ugly..But could you let a Doe like me join your herd?" she asked and looked up with those sparkling blue eyes shining brightly
Click to expand...

(you flirt  ) 'your not ugly' GLB said patting her on the back 'sure u can join' he said


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yey i guess u coud say that' he said importantly
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded and looked down and whispered "Um....I know I'm ugly..But could you let a Doe like me join your herd?" she asked and looked up with those sparkling blue eyes shining brightly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (you flirt  ) 'your not ugly' GLB said patting her on the back 'sure u can join' he said
Click to expand...

lol
"Well..Thanks" she smiled "Yay!" she smiled happily and hugged him.


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded and looked down and whispered "Um....I know I'm ugly..But could you let a Doe like me join your herd?" she asked and looked up with those sparkling blue eyes shining brightly
> 
> 
> 
> (you flirt  ) 'your not ugly' GLB said patting her on the back 'sure u can join' he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> "Well..Thanks" she smiled "Yay!" she smiled happily and hugged him.
Click to expand...

GLB patted her head and shot a glare at wrack wrecker over her shoulder.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you flirt  ) 'your not ugly' GLB said patting her on the back 'sure u can join' he said
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> "Well..Thanks" she smiled "Yay!" she smiled happily and hugged him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB patted her head and shot a glare at wrack wrecker over her shoulder.
Click to expand...

She giggled and pranced around and ate some Wild Berries


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> "Well..Thanks" she smiled "Yay!" she smiled happily and hugged him.
> 
> 
> 
> GLB patted her head and shot a glare at wrack wrecker over her shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She giggled and pranced around and ate some Wild Berries
Click to expand...

he stretched head and tail high did a little jig and inconspicuously checked his breath before joining her with his butt to wrack wrecker


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB patted her head and shot a glare at wrack wrecker over her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> She giggled and pranced around and ate some Wild Berries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he stretched head and tail high did a little jig and inconspicuously checked his breath before joining her with his butt to wrack wrecker
Click to expand...

She smiled,her breath smelled of cool ice berries.Sweet but cool.She smiled more friendly and asked "So,What is it like here?" she asked becuase she came from a far away place.


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She giggled and pranced around and ate some Wild Berries
> 
> 
> 
> he stretched head and tail high did a little jig and inconspicuously checked his breath before joining her with his butt to wrack wrecker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled,her breath smelled of cool ice berries.Sweet but cool.She smiled more friendly and asked "So,What is it like here?" she asked becuase she came from a far away place.
Click to expand...

'well with me here honey it's awsome' he said flexing


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he stretched head and tail high did a little jig and inconspicuously checked his breath before joining her with his butt to wrack wrecker
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled,her breath smelled of cool ice berries.Sweet but cool.She smiled more friendly and asked "So,What is it like here?" she asked becuase she came from a far away place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'well with me here honey it's awsome' he said flexing
Click to expand...

She smiled and shook her body for bebri to come off "That's true" she said flirtiously


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled,her breath smelled of cool ice berries.Sweet but cool.She smiled more friendly and asked "So,What is it like here?" she asked becuase she came from a far away place.
> 
> 
> 
> 'well with me here honey it's awsome' he said flexing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled and shook her body for bebri to come off "That's true" she said flirtiously
Click to expand...

he giggled and then coughed to cover it up. 'so where u from' he asked taking a breath mint


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'well with me here honey it's awsome' he said flexing
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and shook her body for bebri to come off "That's true" she said flirtiously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he giggled and then coughed to cover it up. 'so where u from' he asked taking a breath mint
Click to expand...

She giggled and smiled "I'm from Alaska" she smiled and ate some berries and smiled cutely again


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and shook her body for bebri to come off "That's true" she said flirtiously
> 
> 
> 
> he giggled and then coughed to cover it up. 'so where u from' he asked taking a breath mint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She giggled and smiled "I'm from Alaska" she smiled and ate some berries and smiled cutely again
Click to expand...

'i here thats pretty cold' he gazed into the distance 'so have u fawned' he asked.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he giggled and then coughed to cover it up. 'so where u from' he asked taking a breath mint
> 
> 
> 
> She giggled and smiled "I'm from Alaska" she smiled and ate some berries and smiled cutely again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'i here thats pretty cold' he gazed into the distance 'so have u fawned' he asked.
Click to expand...

'Yah.." she smiled "Ummm why do you ask?" she smiled


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She giggled and smiled "I'm from Alaska" she smiled and ate some berries and smiled cutely again
> 
> 
> 
> 'i here thats pretty cold' he gazed into the distance 'so have u fawned' he asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Yah.." she smiled "Ummm why do you ask?" she smiled
Click to expand...

he shrugged 'just curious


----------



## manybirds

i think i'm going to hit the hay


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'i here thats pretty cold' he gazed into the distance 'so have u fawned' he asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Yah.." she smiled "Ummm why do you ask?" she smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he shrugged 'just curious
Click to expand...

She smiled "Okay.Ive never fawned yet since I just became able to be able to be bred by a Mule Deer" she smiled cutely


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Yah.." she smiled "Ummm why do you ask?" she smiled
> 
> 
> 
> he shrugged 'just curious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled "Okay.Ive never fawned yet since I just became able to be able to be bred by a Mule Deer" she smiled cutely
Click to expand...

(she's a worse flirt than GLB  ) his chest muscles rippled and he struck a pose. 'i see' he said pretending to ignore her


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he shrugged 'just curious
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled "Okay.Ive never fawned yet since I just became able to be able to be bred by a Mule Deer" she smiled cutely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (she's a worse flirt than GLB  ) his chest muscles rippled and he struck a pose. 'i see' he said pretending to ignore her
Click to expand...

(Thank you  You just lit up her day  Lol)
She smiled and just ate some more berries.She thought of all that has happened and thought of why she had lied to GLB about her never Fawning but she shrugged.


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled "Okay.Ive never fawned yet since I just became able to be able to be bred by a Mule Deer" she smiled cutely
> 
> 
> 
> (she's a worse flirt than GLB  ) his chest muscles rippled and he struck a pose. 'i see' he said pretending to ignore her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Thank you  You just lit up her day  Lol)
> She smiled and just ate some more berries.She thought of all that has happened and thought of why she had lied to GLB about her never Fawning but she shrugged.
Click to expand...

(  you evil little liar! she lied to GLB! How could she!) GLB walked slowly forward looking for any other animals near by


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she's a worse flirt than GLB  ) his chest muscles rippled and he struck a pose. 'i see' he said pretending to ignore her
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you  You just lit up her day  Lol)
> She smiled and just ate some more berries.She thought of all that has happened and thought of why she had lied to GLB about her never Fawning but she shrugged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (  you evil little liar! she lied to GLB! How could she!) GLB walked slowly forward looking for any other animals near by
Click to expand...

(Lol she didnt want hmi to think she was easy )

May sighed as she thought he hated her so she just ate some more berries and walked forward to...


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she's a worse flirt than GLB  ) his chest muscles rippled and he struck a pose. 'i see' he said pretending to ignore her
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you  You just lit up her day  Lol)
> She smiled and just ate some more berries.She thought of all that has happened and thought of why she had lied to GLB about her never Fawning but she shrugged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (  you evil little liar! she lied to GLB! How could she!) GLB walked slowly forward looking for any other animals near by
Click to expand...

Momo the Unicorn walked bye and smiled


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you  You just lit up her day  Lol)
> She smiled and just ate some more berries.She thought of all that has happened and thought of why she had lied to GLB about her never Fawning but she shrugged.
> 
> 
> 
> (  you evil little liar! she lied to GLB! How could she!) GLB walked slowly forward looking for any other animals near by
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Lol she didnt want hmi to think she was easy )
> 
> May sighed as she thought he hated her so she just ate some more berries and walked forward to...
Click to expand...

GLB is playing hard to get hehe) GLB frolicked forward through a field full of clovers looking unbelievably hot


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thank you  You just lit up her day  Lol)
> She smiled and just ate some more berries.She thought of all that has happened and thought of why she had lied to GLB about her never Fawning but she shrugged.
> 
> 
> 
> (  you evil little liar! she lied to GLB! How could she!) GLB walked slowly forward looking for any other animals near by
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Momo the Unicorn walked bye and smiled
Click to expand...

GLB smiled flashing white teath


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (  you evil little liar! she lied to GLB! How could she!) GLB walked slowly forward looking for any other animals near by
> 
> 
> 
> Momo the Unicorn walked bye and smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB smiled flashing white teath
Click to expand...

(Mine too )
Momo rolled her eyes and pranced off


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (  you evil little liar! she lied to GLB! How could she!) GLB walked slowly forward looking for any other animals near by
> 
> 
> 
> (Lol she didnt want hmi to think she was easy )
> 
> May sighed as she thought he hated her so she just ate some more berries and walked forward to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB is playing hard to get hehe) GLB frolicked forward through a field full of clovers looking unbelievably hot
Click to expand...

May rolled her eyes and walked with him.


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Lol she didnt want hmi to think she was easy )
> 
> May sighed as she thought he hated her so she just ate some more berries and walked forward to...
> 
> 
> 
> GLB is playing hard to get hehe) GLB frolicked forward through a field full of clovers looking unbelievably hot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May rolled her eyes and walked with him.
Click to expand...

but but but' GLB called 'baby come back. you can blame it all on me. I was wrong and i just cant get along without u'


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB is playing hard to get hehe) GLB frolicked forward through a field full of clovers looking unbelievably hot
> 
> 
> 
> May rolled her eyes and walked with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but but but' GLB called 'baby come back. you can blame it all on me. I was wrong and i just cant get along without u'
Click to expand...

She luaghed "Okay" and she walked back she smiled and winked


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May rolled her eyes and walked with him.
> 
> 
> 
> but but but' GLB called 'baby come back. you can blame it all on me. I was wrong and i just cant get along without u'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She luaghed "Okay" and she walked back she smiled and winked
Click to expand...

(she was just playing him!) he sighed and put an arm around her 'shall we go to the watering hole?' he asked waggling his eyebrows


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but but but' GLB called 'baby come back. you can blame it all on me. I was wrong and i just cant get along without u'
> 
> 
> 
> She luaghed "Okay" and she walked back she smiled and winked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (she was just playing him!) he sighed and put an arm around her 'shall we go to the watering hole?' he asked waggling his eyebrows
Click to expand...

(LOL yah ) (OMG this made me crack up )
"Sure" she smiled and went along with him,she giggled a bit becuase of him waggling his eyebrows


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She luaghed "Okay" and she walked back she smiled and winked
> 
> 
> 
> (she was just playing him!) he sighed and put an arm around her 'shall we go to the watering hole?' he asked waggling his eyebrows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (LOL yah ) (OMG this made me crack up )
> "Sure" she smiled and went along with him,she giggled a bit becuase of him waggling his eyebrows
Click to expand...

he cleared his throat he pionted 'the watering holes that way' he said. he managed to flex his muscles when he pointed.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she was just playing him!) he sighed and put an arm around her 'shall we go to the watering hole?' he asked waggling his eyebrows
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL yah ) (OMG this made me crack up )
> "Sure" she smiled and went along with him,she giggled a bit becuase of him waggling his eyebrows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he cleared his throat he pionted 'the watering holes that way' he said. he managed to flex his muscles when he pointed.
Click to expand...

'I know' she said and smiled and walked with him and saw his muscles "Nice muscles" she smiled and winked


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL yah ) (OMG this made me crack up )
> "Sure" she smiled and went along with him,she giggled a bit becuase of him waggling his eyebrows
> 
> 
> 
> he cleared his throat he pionted 'the watering holes that way' he said. he managed to flex his muscles when he pointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'I know' she said and smiled and walked with him and saw his muscles "Nice muscles" she smiled and winked
Click to expand...

he covered his mouth with his hoof and giggled. he cleared his throat 'i mean uuuummmmmmm yey thanks'


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he cleared his throat he pionted 'the watering holes that way' he said. he managed to flex his muscles when he pointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I know' she said and smiled and walked with him and saw his muscles "Nice muscles" she smiled and winked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he covered his mouth with his hoof and giggled. he cleared his throat 'i mean uuuummmmmmm yey thanks'
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes and luaghed,they got to the watering hole and she drank some water and watched the fish swim by.


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'I know' she said and smiled and walked with him and saw his muscles "Nice muscles" she smiled and winked
> 
> 
> 
> he covered his mouth with his hoof and giggled. he cleared his throat 'i mean uuuummmmmmm yey thanks'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes and luaghed,they got to the watering hole and she drank some water and watched the fish swim by.
Click to expand...

GLB walked into the water water dropplets glistening on his amazing wrack. 'beautiful day no?' he said suddenly with a british accent


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he covered his mouth with his hoof and giggled. he cleared his throat 'i mean uuuummmmmmm yey thanks'
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes and luaghed,they got to the watering hole and she drank some water and watched the fish swim by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB walked into the water water dropplets glistening on his amazing wrack. 'beautiful day no?' he said suddenly with a british accent
Click to expand...

'Yah' she smiled and nodded


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes and luaghed,they got to the watering hole and she drank some water and watched the fish swim by.
> 
> 
> 
> GLB walked into the water water dropplets glistening on his amazing wrack. 'beautiful day no?' he said suddenly with a british accent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Yah' she smiled and nodded
Click to expand...

HHMMMMM i'm making another charecter who is madly in love with... may? then him and GLB will fight over her!!!!!! haha this should be fun!


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB walked into the water water dropplets glistening on his amazing wrack. 'beautiful day no?' he said suddenly with a british accent
> 
> 
> 
> 'Yah' she smiled and nodded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HHMMMMM i'm making another charecter who is madly in love with... may? then him and GLB will fight over her!!!!!! haha this should be fun!
Click to expand...

Hmmmm OKAY!!!!!  That should be fun!!!!!!


----------



## manybirds

what should the luva creature be?


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> what should the luva creature be?


Hmmm 
Ideas:
A unicorn
a pgasuas
a mule deer
a mule
a horse
a wolf
a dog
a duck
a shape shifter
a pegicorn
a deer/horse
a chicken 
a cat
a bear
a beavecoon :/
a Hawk
a DEER 
a DEER  Hmmmm what else.....
A DEER 
A MULE DEER 
Hmmmm...........
a Werewolf
a deer/donkey
something like a deer :I


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should the luva creature be?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm
> Ideas:
> A unicorn
> a pgasuas
> a mule deer
> a mule
> a horse
> a wolf
> a dog
> a duck
> a shape shifter
> a pegicorn
> a deer/horse
> a chicken
> a cat
> a bear
> a beavecoon :/
> a Hawk
> a DEER
> a DEER  Hmmmm what else.....
> A DEER
> A MULE DEER
> Hmmmm...........
> a Werewolf
> a deer/donkey
> something like a deer :I
Click to expand...

haha going out to eat with family so i can't rite now but in a few hours or tomorrow


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should the luva creature be?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm
> Ideas:
> A unicorn
> a pgasuas
> a mule deer
> a mule
> a horse
> a wolf
> a dog
> a duck
> a shape shifter
> a pegicorn
> a deer/horse
> a chicken
> a cat
> a bear
> a beavecoon :/
> a Hawk
> a DEER
> a DEER  Hmmmm what else.....
> A DEER
> A MULE DEER
> Hmmmm...........
> a Werewolf
> a deer/donkey
> something like a deer :I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha going out to eat with family so i can't rite now but in a few hours or tomorrow
Click to expand...

Okay  bye


----------



## manybirds

O- my............ GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way way wayoverate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I feal disgusting.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

Can I be the bad Clan?


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> Can I be the bad Clan?


yes yes yes yes!!!!!!!!! we nead more players. do u want to be the other critter who is madly in love with may and wrestle with GLB over her?


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the bad Clan?
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes yes!!!!!!!!! we nead more players. do u want to be the other critter who is madly in love with may and wrestle with GLB over her?
Click to expand...

Well seeing as this is the only place I can really RP anymore, I might aswell start something.

Maybe, just let me get everything started up first.


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the bad Clan?
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes yes!!!!!!!!! we nead more players. do u want to be the other critter who is madly in love with may and wrestle with GLB over her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well seeing as this is the only place I can really RP anymore, I might aswell start something.
> 
> Maybe, just let me get everything started up first.
Click to expand...

okey dokey then. 

GLB started doing the tango


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

Felicia and Sarus trecked through a dense forest, the trees blocking out much of the light reaching the ground. Felicia shivered and drew a thin cloth over her shoulders "Its freezing in here" She muttered to Sarus, casting angered glances at the trees. 

"We'll be there soon" He promised, reaching for her hand "It can't be far" 

She nodded and set her mouth in a straight, determined line. A few moments later she let out a painful yelp as her foot slipped into a small hole and she stumbled forwards. Sarus gripped her arm to prevent her from falling and set her down gently on the ground. "Are you alright?!"

"I-I think I sprained my ankle" She grunted, her eyes glazed with pain.


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> Felicia and Sarus trecked through a dense forest, the trees blocking out much of the light reaching the ground. Felicia shivered and drew a thin cloth over her shoulders "Its freezing in here" She muttered to Sarus, casting angered glances at the trees.
> 
> "We'll be there soon" He promised, reaching for her hand "It can't be far"
> 
> She nodded and set her mouth in a straight, determined line. A few moments later she let out a painful yelp as her foot slipped into a small hole and she stumbled forwards. Sarus gripped her arm to prevent her from falling and set her down gently on the ground. "Are you alright?!"
> 
> "I-I think I sprained my ankle" She grunted, her eyes glazed with pain.


GLB herd the comotion and slowly regaly walked through the forest looking for the source. 'ver r u' he called now with a french accent


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felicia and Sarus trecked through a dense forest, the trees blocking out much of the light reaching the ground. Felicia shivered and drew a thin cloth over her shoulders "Its freezing in here" She muttered to Sarus, casting angered glances at the trees.
> 
> "We'll be there soon" He promised, reaching for her hand "It can't be far"
> 
> She nodded and set her mouth in a straight, determined line. A few moments later she let out a painful yelp as her foot slipped into a small hole and she stumbled forwards. Sarus gripped her arm to prevent her from falling and set her down gently on the ground. "Are you alright?!"
> 
> "I-I think I sprained my ankle" She grunted, her eyes glazed with pain.
> 
> 
> 
> GLB herd the comotion and slowly regaly walked through the forest looking for the source. 'ver r u' he called now with a french accent
Click to expand...

Sarus froze, his hand instinctivly grasping a dagger which was hidden in his belt "Whos there?" He shouted into the trees, crouching protectivly over Felicia.


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felicia and Sarus trecked through a dense forest, the trees blocking out much of the light reaching the ground. Felicia shivered and drew a thin cloth over her shoulders "Its freezing in here" She muttered to Sarus, casting angered glances at the trees.
> 
> "We'll be there soon" He promised, reaching for her hand "It can't be far"
> 
> She nodded and set her mouth in a straight, determined line. A few moments later she let out a painful yelp as her foot slipped into a small hole and she stumbled forwards. Sarus gripped her arm to prevent her from falling and set her down gently on the ground. "Are you alright?!"
> 
> "I-I think I sprained my ankle" She grunted, her eyes glazed with pain.
> 
> 
> 
> GLB herd the comotion and slowly regaly walked through the forest looking for the source. 'ver r u' he called now with a french accent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sarus froze, his hand instinctivly grasping a dagger which was hidden in his belt "Whos there?" He shouted into the trees, crouching protectivly over Felicia.
Click to expand...

glb stepped out the sun stiking him amazingly. ' I should be asking you the same' he said in his hot french accent


----------



## manybirds

GTG moms home


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB herd the comotion and slowly regaly walked through the forest looking for the source. 'ver r u' he called now with a french accent
> 
> 
> 
> Sarus froze, his hand instinctivly grasping a dagger which was hidden in his belt "Whos there?" He shouted into the trees, crouching protectivly over Felicia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glb stepped out the sun stiking him amazingly. ' I should be asking you the same' he said in his hot french accent
Click to expand...

Sarus ignored the question and raised the dagger threateningly "Who are you, what is your business here?"


----------



## RoseFell Farms

EBLBWIAADWEA batted her long, feminine eyelashes and pranced gracefully about....


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> EBLBWIAADWEA batted her long, feminine eyelashes and pranced gracefully about....


 your back! (this is GLB with smoke coming out of his nostrils)

GLB's eyes popped and turned red and smoke came out of his ears 'what do U want u scoundrel' he spat. (lol what kind of name is EBLBWIAADWEA? how do u pronounce that?)


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarus froze, his hand instinctivly grasping a dagger which was hidden in his belt "Whos there?" He shouted into the trees, crouching protectivly over Felicia.
> 
> 
> 
> glb stepped out the sun stiking him amazingly. ' I should be asking you the same' he said in his hot french accent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sarus ignored the question and raised the dagger threateningly "Who are you, what is your business here?"
Click to expand...

GLB squinched an eye open 'this is my land that is what i am doing here. the question is what r u doing on MY land' his accent was now british.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glb stepped out the sun stiking him amazingly. ' I should be asking you the same' he said in his hot french accent
> 
> 
> 
> Sarus ignored the question and raised the dagger threateningly "Who are you, what is your business here?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB squinched an eye open 'this is my land that is what i am doing here. the question is what r u doing on MY land' his accent was now british.
Click to expand...

"Thats none of your business" Sarus snapped, his green eyes flashing with anger.


----------



## RoseFell Farms

manybirds said:
			
		

> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EBLBWIAADWEA batted her long, feminine eyelashes and pranced gracefully about....
> 
> 
> 
> your back! (this is GLB with smoke coming out of his nostrils)
> 
> GLB's eyes popped and turned red and smoke came out of his ears 'what do U want u scoundrel' he spat. (lol what kind of name is EBLBWIAADWEA? how do u pronounce that?)
Click to expand...

EE-Blib-Wee-aad-Wee-aa.  
Sounds indian sorta....

"Me, sugah, I want nothing from you. Far to feminine for me, I am looking for a real buck."


Boo, there is a wolf Rp on here, you might want to check it out. 
This is my completely out of character, character.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EBLBWIAADWEA batted her long, feminine eyelashes and pranced gracefully about....
> 
> 
> 
> your back! (this is GLB with smoke coming out of his nostrils)
> 
> GLB's eyes popped and turned red and smoke came out of his ears 'what do U want u scoundrel' he spat. (lol what kind of name is EBLBWIAADWEA? how do u pronounce that?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EE-Blib-Wee-aad-Wee-aa.
> Sounds indian sorta....
> 
> "Me, sugah, I want nothing from you. Far to feminine for me, I am looking for a real buck."
> 
> 
> Boo, there is a wolf Rp on here, you might want to check it out.
> This is my completely out of character, character.
Click to expand...

GLB's one eye really popped and he shook. 'OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' he screamed a blood vessel popping behind his eye (he has an irish accent now) 'your wee little rack and your attitude LLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!' He bagan to hyperventilate


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarus ignored the question and raised the dagger threateningly "Who are you, what is your business here?"
> 
> 
> 
> GLB squinched an eye open 'this is my land that is what i am doing here. the question is what r u doing on MY land' his accent was now british.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Thats none of your business" Sarus snapped, his green eyes flashing with anger.
Click to expand...

Well of couwse it's me buisness (remember he's got an irish accent) it's my land laddy and youw on et, now we can do dis da easy way or da hard way, whichever ya coose'


----------



## manybirds

I see u gerbil

edit-u can run but u can't hide!


----------



## RoseFell Farms

"Aww! Is the little lady-man throw'in a tantrum!?" She replied, frolicking in a circle.


----------



## manybirds

Gerbil said:
			
		

> "Aww! Is the little lady-man throw'in a tantrum!?" She replied, frolicking in a circle.


GLB took deep breaths. he glanced at her out of the corner of his eye 'NO!' then he lunged at her standing on her back and holding her in a chokehold cackling. he sputtered around his cackles 'i'm no man child'


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

Gerbil said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EBLBWIAADWEA batted her long, feminine eyelashes and pranced gracefully about....
> 
> 
> 
> your back! (this is GLB with smoke coming out of his nostrils)
> 
> GLB's eyes popped and turned red and smoke came out of his ears 'what do U want u scoundrel' he spat. (lol what kind of name is EBLBWIAADWEA? how do u pronounce that?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EE-Blib-Wee-aad-Wee-aa.
> Sounds indian sorta....
> 
> "Me, sugah, I want nothing from you. Far to feminine for me, I am looking for a real buck."
> 
> 
> Boo, there is a wolf Rp on here, you might want to check it out.
> This is my completely out of character, character.
Click to expand...

I have a charactor on it but theres nobody really on anymore


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB squinched an eye open 'this is my land that is what i am doing here. the question is what r u doing on MY land' his accent was now british.
> 
> 
> 
> "Thats none of your business" Sarus snapped, his green eyes flashing with anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of couwse it's me buisness (remember he's got an irish accent) it's my land laddy and youw on et, now we can do dis da easy way or da hard way, whichever ya coose'
Click to expand...

"Take one more step towards us and your gunna loose a finger" He growled.


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Thats none of your business" Sarus snapped, his green eyes flashing with anger.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of couwse it's me buisness (remember he's got an irish accent) it's my land laddy and youw on et, now we can do dis da easy way or da hard way, whichever ya coose'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Take one more step towards us and your gunna loose a finger" He growled.
Click to expand...

GLB cackled his eyes crossing and drooling slightly 'what r u crazy i don't have fingers'. haha just kidding what really happened was uuuuuummmmmmmmmmm i got nothin


----------



## pekinduck<3er

Momo the Purebred unicorn trotted in a nearby feild and ate some grass.

May the beautiful young doe was at the wateringhole and drank some sweet water  She then grazed slowly by the bank..


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> Momo the Purebred unicorn trotted in a nearby feild and ate some grass.
> 
> May the beautiful young doe was at the wateringhole and drank some sweet water  She then grazed slowly by the bank..


PEKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
A handsome buck fawn (cute little white spots and he weighs and amazing 20 ibs! (with an amazing wrack  ) walked out of the woods to may 'hey babe what say u and me go find a cave somewhere' he said trying to balance his amazing wrack on his little body.

a worm/sheep cross watched momo dreamily


----------



## manybirds

got to go watch a quick show with my mom sorry! i just havn't been on much lately i know


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of couwse it's me buisness (remember he's got an irish accent) it's my land laddy and youw on et, now we can do dis da easy way or da hard way, whichever ya coose'
> 
> 
> 
> "Take one more step towards us and your gunna loose a finger" He growled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLB cackled his eyes crossing and drooling slightly 'what r u crazy i don't have fingers'. haha just kidding what really happened was uuuuuummmmmmmmmmm i got nothin
Click to expand...

uuuhh...


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Take one more step towards us and your gunna loose a finger" He growled.
> 
> 
> 
> GLB cackled his eyes crossing and drooling slightly 'what r u crazy i don't have fingers'. haha just kidding what really happened was uuuuuummmmmmmmmmm i got nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uuuhh...
Click to expand...

if your going to RP here u have to learn to loose your mind thoughly


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLB cackled his eyes crossing and drooling slightly 'what r u crazy i don't have fingers'. haha just kidding what really happened was uuuuuummmmmmmmmmm i got nothin
> 
> 
> 
> uuuhh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if your going to RP here u have to learn to loose your mind thoughly
Click to expand...

You said you got nothin... so what happened?


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uuuhh...
> 
> 
> 
> if your going to RP here u have to learn to loose your mind thoughly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you got nothin... so what happened?
Click to expand...

......... I couldn't think of anything other to say


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momo the Purebred unicorn trotted in a nearby feild and ate some grass.
> 
> May the beautiful young doe was at the wateringhole and drank some sweet water  She then grazed slowly by the bank..
> 
> 
> 
> PEKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A handsome buck fawn (cute little white spots and he weighs and amazing 20 ibs! (with an amazing wrack  ) walked out of the woods to may 'hey babe what say u and me go find a cave somewhere' he said trying to balance his amazing wrack on his little body.
> 
> a worm/sheep cross watched momo dreamily
Click to expand...

What!!!!!!!!!! XD
May rolled her eyes playfully and smiled "Hmm Sure" She luaghed jokingly,she smiled at the worm/sheep cross warmly.She then looked to the buck fawn and smiled cutely "Your a little young for me" she giggled and winked smiling sweetly.


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momo the Purebred unicorn trotted in a nearby feild and ate some grass.
> 
> May the beautiful young doe was at the wateringhole and drank some sweet water  She then grazed slowly by the bank..
> 
> 
> 
> PEKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A handsome buck fawn (cute little white spots and he weighs and amazing 20 ibs! (with an amazing wrack  ) walked out of the woods to may 'hey babe what say u and me go find a cave somewhere' he said trying to balance his amazing wrack on his little body.
> 
> a worm/sheep cross watched momo dreamily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!!!!!!!!!! XD
> May rolled her eyes playfully and smiled "Hmm Sure" She luaghed jokingly,she smiled at the worm/sheep cross warmly.She then looked to the buck fawn and smiled cutely "Your a little young for me" she giggled and winked smiling sweetly.
Click to expand...


he batted his eyelashes 'pweeeeeeesssssssss. i'm older than i look' he pouted his lip. 
the worm/sheep blushed 'your purdy' he said to momo.
GLB sniffed a strange smell. he pressed his nose to the ground and followed the scent


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A handsome buck fawn (cute little white spots and he weighs and amazing 20 ibs! (with an amazing wrack  ) walked out of the woods to may 'hey babe what say u and me go find a cave somewhere' he said trying to balance his amazing wrack on his little body.
> 
> a worm/sheep cross watched momo dreamily
> 
> 
> 
> What!!!!!!!!!! XD
> May rolled her eyes playfully and smiled "Hmm Sure" She luaghed jokingly,she smiled at the worm/sheep cross warmly.She then looked to the buck fawn and smiled cutely "Your a little young for me" she giggled and winked smiling sweetly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he batted his eyelashes 'pweeeeeeesssssssss. i'm older than i look' he pouted his lip.
> the worm/sheep blushed 'your purdy' he said to momo.
> GLB sniffed a strange smell. he pressed his nose to the ground and followed the scent
Click to expand...


She smiled and laghed and nodded "Sure whatever" she smiled and shook her body showing it to make it better looking.
Momo blushed and smiled "Well you cute!" she said lovingly
May looked at the Mule deer.And smiled


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your going to RP here u have to learn to loose your mind thoughly
> 
> 
> 
> You said you got nothin... so what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......... I couldn't think of anything other to say
Click to expand...

So learn to use your mind completly


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What!!!!!!!!!! XD
> May rolled her eyes playfully and smiled "Hmm Sure" She luaghed jokingly,she smiled at the worm/sheep cross warmly.She then looked to the buck fawn and smiled cutely "Your a little young for me" she giggled and winked smiling sweetly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he batted his eyelashes 'pweeeeeeesssssssss. i'm older than i look' he pouted his lip.
> the worm/sheep blushed 'your purdy' he said to momo.
> GLB sniffed a strange smell. he pressed his nose to the ground and followed the scent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She smiled and laghed and nodded "Sure whatever" she smiled and shook her body showing it to make it better looking.
> Momo blushed and smiled "Well you cute!" she said lovingly
> May looked at the Mule deer.And smiled
Click to expand...

just as little buck started to walk off with may GLB Dashed into the clearing 'get your bloody cotton picking paws off my women' he said in rage.

worm/sheep giggled 'thanks so r u'


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you got nothin... so what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ......... I couldn't think of anything other to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So learn to use your mind completly
Click to expand...

lol no no no it's LOSE!


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he batted his eyelashes 'pweeeeeeesssssssss. i'm older than i look' he pouted his lip.
> the worm/sheep blushed 'your purdy' he said to momo.
> GLB sniffed a strange smell. he pressed his nose to the ground and followed the scent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and laghed and nodded "Sure whatever" she smiled and shook her body showing it to make it better looking.
> Momo blushed and smiled "Well you cute!" she said lovingly
> May looked at the Mule deer.And smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just as little buck started to walk off with may GLB Dashed into the clearing 'get your bloody cotton picking paws off my women' he said in rage.
> 
> worm/sheep giggled 'thanks so r u'
Click to expand...

May was a little shocked but smilled and stopped and watched them.
Momo smiled and nuzzled him(I wonder what this thing looks like D her body shined in the sudden sunlight peering through the trees.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... I couldn't think of anything other to say
> 
> 
> 
> So learn to use your mind completly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol no no no it's LOSE!
Click to expand...

So are we RPing are not??


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So learn to use your mind completly
> 
> 
> 
> lol no no no it's LOSE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are we RPing are not??
Click to expand...

sure


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and laghed and nodded "Sure whatever" she smiled and shook her body showing it to make it better looking.
> Momo blushed and smiled "Well you cute!" she said lovingly
> May looked at the Mule deer.And smiled
> 
> 
> 
> just as little buck started to walk off with may GLB Dashed into the clearing 'get your bloody cotton picking paws off my women' he said in rage.
> 
> worm/sheep giggled 'thanks so r u'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May was a little shocked but smilled and stopped and watched them.
> Momo smiled and nuzzled him(I wonder what this thing looks like D her body shined in the sudden sunlight peering through the trees.
Click to expand...

a gaint worm with wool, sheep ears and legs)

GLB patted her back 'every little thing is goin to be alright (3 little birds-something like that anyways- and i believe it's by bob marley)'
Little buck grabbed mays other half and started pulling

sheep/worm lay his wooly (lightly slimy  ) head on her back 'your very pretty' he said


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Thats none of your business" Sarus snapped, his green eyes flashing with anger.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of couwse it's me buisness (remember he's got an irish accent) it's my land laddy and youw on et, now we can do dis da easy way or da hard way, whichever ya coose'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Take one more step towards us and your gunna loose a finger" He growled.
Click to expand...

Here is where we left off.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just as little buck started to walk off with may GLB Dashed into the clearing 'get your bloody cotton picking paws off my women' he said in rage.
> 
> worm/sheep giggled 'thanks so r u'
> 
> 
> 
> May was a little shocked but smilled and stopped and watched them.
> Momo smiled and nuzzled him(I wonder what this thing looks like D her body shined in the sudden sunlight peering through the trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a gaint worm with wool, sheep ears and legs)
> 
> GLB patted her back 'every little thing is goin to be alright (3 little birds-something like that anyways- and i believe it's by bob marley)'
> Little buck grabbed mays other half and started pulling
> 
> sheep/worm lay his wooly (lightly slimy  ) head on her back 'your very pretty' he said
Click to expand...

May smiled but grunted when they pulled her."Owowow Why do yall want me?" she asked getting her limbs pulled

Momo smiled "What's your name?" she asked sweetly and fluttered her eyelashes


----------



## manybirds

ChickieBooBoo said:
			
		

> ChickieBooBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of couwse it's me buisness (remember he's got an irish accent) it's my land laddy and youw on et, now we can do dis da easy way or da hard way, whichever ya coose'
> 
> 
> 
> "Take one more step towards us and your gunna loose a finger" He growled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is where we left off.
Click to expand...

(i replied to that)


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May was a little shocked but smilled and stopped and watched them.
> Momo smiled and nuzzled him(I wonder what this thing looks like D her body shined in the sudden sunlight peering through the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> a gaint worm with wool, sheep ears and legs)
> 
> GLB patted her back 'every little thing is goin to be alright (3 little birds-something like that anyways- and i believe it's by bob marley)'
> Little buck grabbed mays other half and started pulling
> 
> sheep/worm lay his wooly (lightly slimy  ) head on her back 'your very pretty' he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May smiled but grunted when they pulled her."Owowow Why do yall want me?" she asked getting her limbs pulled
> 
> Momo smiled "What's your name?" she asked sweetly and fluttered her eyelashes
Click to expand...

i'm............so ..............tired


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a gaint worm with wool, sheep ears and legs)
> 
> GLB patted her back 'every little thing is goin to be alright (3 little birds-something like that anyways- and i believe it's by bob marley)'
> Little buck grabbed mays other half and started pulling
> 
> sheep/worm lay his wooly (lightly slimy  ) head on her back 'your very pretty' he said
> 
> 
> 
> May smiled but grunted when they pulled her."Owowow Why do yall want me?" she asked getting her limbs pulled
> 
> Momo smiled "What's your name?" she asked sweetly and fluttered her eyelashes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm............so ..............tired
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May smiled but grunted when they pulled her."Owowow Why do yall want me?" she asked getting her limbs pulled
> 
> Momo smiled "What's your name?" she asked sweetly and fluttered her eyelashes
> 
> 
> 
> i'm............so ..............tired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

i really nead to get more sleep


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

manybirds said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm............so ..............tired
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i really nead to get more sleep
Click to expand...

I went to bed at 3:30am last night and 4:30am the night before. I am a night owl.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Boo! I totally forgot that you aren't banned from BYH!


----------



## manybirds

i've been gone so long how are you guys??


----------



## pekinduck<3er

manybirds said:
			
		

> i've been gone so long how are you guys??


Good sorta  You?


----------



## manybirds

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been gone so long how are you guys??
> 
> 
> 
> Good sorta  You?
Click to expand...

o u knw. i jst hvnt been on her, i'm on FB (horse says its not as fun but i beg to differ) I thnk i'm getting a new pair of ND goats. my female turkey died. same old same old


----------



## ChickieBooBoo

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Boo! I totally forgot that you aren't banned from BYH!


No 

I was gunna RP here but useless random things aren't really my thing


----------

